# Finding a breeder in South Eastern, PA



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

I am located in West Chester, PA and have started looking for a good GSD breeder. I would like German lines, and a dog that would be a family companion. I have found a few but wanted to also post here to get recommendations from those of you. One on my mind is Winterdale Farm. EZ Brooks is another breeder I am possibly thinking of.

Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You want working lines? Or show lines?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like West German Show from the breeders you've provided.

You might want to look at Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit. I just met her, met a couple of her dogs. I liked her.


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

I would say based off what I know I would want a dog that has good temperament, protective but not so much so that no one can come in my home. So I would say temperament is more my concern vs working or show lines. I know both lines need to be exercised and challenged mentally daily. I am 28 and so is my wife. We have a home with a decent sized backyard, no kids yet, also we have a 4 yr old female boxer lab. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth at Hollow Hills has show lines. Nice temperaments from what I saw and I especially liked what Beth had to say regarding breeding in general.


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks I'll take a look there. Any others Id appreciate it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Working lines - I like what I see at Joe's (von Ibso) but not sure of his future breeding plans.
I have a dog from Jody Potter in upstate NY. Love Love Love him! 

If you are unsure what you want, instead of looking for a breeder right now, how about going to visit some of hte clubs near you? You are in a hot spot of IPO clubs near Philly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks again for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

One question why did you go working line over show?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because 

1) I prefer working line physically
2) I wanted a sport dog - actually this is #1

Just an FYI...you can absolutely find a family dog within the working lines if that's what you choose. Mine has a great off switch and wonderful temperament.


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

I decided what would work best for us is a show line over working. I am between Lindel Shepherds http://www.lindelshepherds.com/
Or winterdale farms http://winterdalefarm.com


----------



## rai21 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, did you get your puppy from winterdale or linden finally?


----------

